# Mountain Cycle Shockwave 9.5



## drunk_monk (May 8, 2004)

has anyone ridden mountain cycle's shockwave 9.5 and if so how did yah like it ?


----------



## motomikedh (Mar 9, 2004)

I have one with the floater kit, I definitely recommend the floater if you plan on going fast and braking hard into the corners. I love my bike, it rails corners faster than my M-1 and it's for sale now !!! The 9.5 has soaked up everything and feels great, the geometry is fast and it pedals great. Go ride one if you can. Get anodized black, it's the best. Write back if you have more specific questions.


----------



## Brian Peterson (Feb 20, 2004)

drunk_monk said:


> has anyone ridden mountain cycle's shockwave 9.5 and if so how did yah like it ?


I have one and love it.... I will be getting a floating kit soon enough.... But, I don't notice a serious need for it...

Brian


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

hehehehe mountain cycles look horrible...u poor poor lost souls...


----------



## ghr7891 (Feb 27, 2004)

Dude, you read my mind, they look like...well they look like...well damn thats what the look like!


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

BJ- said:


> hehehehe mountain cycles look horrible...u poor poor lost souls...


i think the 9.5 is one of the hottest looking bikes out there. Although they have had some real dogs, like the old Tremor and Shockwave, those were fugly, and happily extinct.


----------



## Max_winner1 (Feb 11, 2004)

zedro said:


> i think the 9.5 is one of the hottest looking bikes out there. Although they have had some real dogs, like the old Tremor and Shockwave, those were fugly, and happily extinct.


Yeah too bad their factory team needs a to get some good attitude when it comes to racing. To not flip out and curse after a bad time on a run. Stuff like that makes you look bad and the company. Seen it twice last year. Other than that the 9.5 is an A class DH bike built for Downhill.


----------



## motomikedh (Mar 9, 2004)

*I'm sorry you ride a spec, with a 24 incher*

I'd ride any mountain cycle before I ever ride a specialized again. Even if specialized gave me a bike, i'd sell it to the kid next door for $10. The new mountain cycle monocoque frame doubles as a mud shield, it's quit nice, I haven't had to use a fender yet!! The floater makes a big difference if you are racing, take it off and you'll notice. How can you say they are ugly, do you live in West Virginia and have a demented sense of what looks good like the women in your area ???


----------



## Moriority (Jan 29, 2004)

The new 9.5 is sweet. What the hell are you guys talking about that it is ugly?? You must be thinking of the old shockwave. 9.5 inches of travel on a beefy as hell rear end with a moto link style linkage. The build quality and machine work on it are top notch too. How is that bad? I have ridden motomikes bike around a bit and it is nice. Quick handling and very plush. It would be a really good choice for dh racing if your local races are very twisty and technical like here in Utah.


----------



## Brian Peterson (Feb 20, 2004)

ghr7891 said:


> Dude, you read my mind, they look like...well they look like...well damn thats what the look like!


To each his own... But I think the 9.5 is one of the cleanest looking DH bikes on the market today. And the machine work on the linkage looks like it is out of the Pro Circuit catalog... Combine it with a 888... Ohhh Yeah....

Brian


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

not that ugly......
kind of sleek actually......
(monocoque rules)


----------



## DJrider04 (May 4, 2004)

Yep, saw one at a race, looks so much better than most bikes I saw. If I could choose a DH bike right now, it'd be that or the DHS-MONO......drool......


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

DJrider04 said:


> Yep, saw one at a race, looks so much better than most bikes I saw. If I could choose a DH bike right now, it'd be that or the DHS-MONO......drool......


mmmmmm.....
did sombody say DHS-Mono?


----------



## DJrider04 (May 4, 2004)

.....drool..... how much you pay for that? God I love those frames, but they are so pricey, its hard for a 16y.o. to buy it. Ill be happy to take a look at any problems you are having with it, but the shipping around here is pretty bad, so I could have it for as long as 3 months ....trying to make me druel even more.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

DJrider04 said:


> .....drool..... how much you pay for that? God I love those frames, but they are so pricey, its hard for a 16y.o. to buy it. Ill be happy to take a look at any problems you are having with it, but the shipping around here is pretty bad, so I could have it for as long as 3 months ....trying to make me druel even more.


i bought it (frame, rear shock, rear wheel and floater) used. there are very good deals to be had, if you look around. 
no problems at all. i love it


----------



## 2stepDH (Mar 3, 2004)

*ewww*



DJrider04 said:


> Yep, saw one at a race, looks so much better than most bikes I saw. If I could choose a DH bike right now, it'd be that or the DHS-MONO......drool......


I hate the way the DHS-MONO looks. Although its definitly one of the best frames out there, i think its one of the ugliest.


----------



## poobah (Mar 24, 2004)

when i htink mountain cycle i think san andreas the pug ugly mug


----------



## Max_winner1 (Feb 11, 2004)

Here is an 04 moutain Cycle all built up Black Anoidized. Save 2 pounds when racing just to skip out on the paint. This is a sweet bike I have ridden one of the factory team riders on a run and man its one damn beafed up bike. Then again here is the site.

http://www.trailblazercycles.com/gallery/gear


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

..........MMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

...........y'all probably think this bike is ugly too huh?


----------



## Arek (Jan 27, 2004)

*Save 2lbs on paint?!?!*



Max_winner1 said:


> Here is an 04 moutain Cycle all built up Black Anoidized. Save 2 pounds when racing just to skip out on the paint. This is a sweet bike I have ridden one of the factory team riders on a run and man its one damn beafed up bike. Then again here is the site.
> 
> http://www.trailblazercycles.com/gallery/gear


How many coats do they put on the painted versions, 27?? 

Arek


----------



## Max_winner1 (Feb 11, 2004)

Arek said:


> How many coats do they put on the painted versions, 27??
> 
> Arek


I am not too sure about the 2 pounds. but why would they anoidize it anyways?


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Max_winner1 said:


> I am not too sure about the 2 pounds. but why would they anoidize it anyways?


i think its like 2 onces...then again i'm a metric guy.

Anodising doesnt chip and is more scratch resistant, thats the only reson i could see as far as finishing goes. Another nice feature is anodised surfaces make pressing in cups and bearings easier with a lower chance of damaging the bores.


----------



## NRTH SHORE (Jan 24, 2004)

*those*

those hondas look like they are made out of some sort of fiber glass or plastic? the gear box looks kinda cool though.


----------



## Racer9 (Mar 8, 2004)

Yeah I would love to have one of those just because of the looks and the gearbox. I hope they realize the rotors are on backwards


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

those honda bikes are ugly...

i like the new shockwave. i saw one at the bike shwo in toronto and sat on one, very comfy geometry and set up with teh 888r. i beleve they were selling it for 6 Grand canadian... bit over MY budget of 2 grand


----------



## Cooter. (Apr 14, 2004)

Racer9 said:


> I hope they realize the rotors are on backwards


Nah, it's only that way because the japaneze are from half way around the world and when they come here they have to turn their rotors around to match the original way they were positioned in the motherland. they do this for maximum stopping power in reference to global positioning and an added level blingness, which if used correctly, utilizes proper jib techniques and balances the bike in fore & aft pitch


----------



## mtbbrian (Sep 26, 2002)

*Mountain Cycle Shockwave 9.5 - In Action...*

This is a photo I took of our buddy Bryan aka SprungShoulders on a 9.5...
Brian


----------



## andy564098 (Apr 28, 2004)

*check...*

www.greenfishfishsports.com for mountain cycles. I dont know about the dh and freeride bikes but I got their 03 slix (xc frame) for 600 which is a pretty good deal.

-Andrew


----------



## flyingwalrus (Apr 14, 2004)

dude, hjow could you say mountain cycles are ugly? Okay, the original San Andreas, and even current San ANdreas are pretty damn wretchedly ugly, but all the other ones are gorgeous. The new Fury looks so nice that I almost got it on looks alone  (But it ended up being too expensive  )

The 9.5 looks sweet, I've heard really great things about it


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

2stepDH said:


> I hate the way the DHS-MONO looks. Although its definitly one of the best frames out there, i think its one of the ugliest.


my bike says he is gonna kick your azz!


----------



## SprungShoulders (Jan 12, 2004)

Yup, the 9.5 looks sweet and, unfortunately, that's all I've been doing with it: looking.  The supposed three-day turn rebuild on my 5th Element that blew after 30 seconds of riding will have taken - when it's scheduled to arrive next week - a MONTH. This early in the season?!?! Geez. I'm super disappointed in Progressive. Fool me once...  Next shock is an Avy or something.


----------



## SprungShoulders (Jan 12, 2004)

...BTW Brian, thanks for posting my ugly mug for all to see. Good thing it's mostly hidden behind the fullface. I'll get even somehow....  

...Seriously, MotoMike's 9.5 isn't too visible in that shot, but it's super sweet looking with the 888 and Evil SRS. Anodized black all the way!


----------



## iridebikes (Mar 29, 2004)

i actually spent a little bit of time on a shockwave 9.5 today and i thought it felt really good. this is the second one that i have been on and did some actual riding the first time and just a quick ride around the block and this and that today. interestingly enough, i rode that 9.5 that was pictured higher up, the one from trailblazers that a friend of mine just baught. it feels great and a bunch of the guys around here really like theres for racing and everything.


----------



## lswing (Mar 13, 2004)

*mt. cycle is tha [email protected]!!*

Been riding my San Andreas since '99 and is still totally solid. Takes all the pounding i can dish out at 175lbs. One of the most unique and stylish bike companies out there. Amazing 9.5 with the 888 fork!! All to their own though.


----------



## Ohio_Huck (May 13, 2004)

lswing said:


> Been riding my San Andreas since '99 and is still totally solid. Takes all the pounding i can dish out at 175lbs. One of the most unique and stylish bike companies out there. Amazing 9.5 with the 888 fork!! All to their own though.


Ahhhhhh! it burns!

god that is an UGLY bike! whats with all the oldschool parts?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2004)

*9.5*

its the best dh machine ever ride.http://www.booch.ch/images/DH_History/MCS%209.5/with%20mrp.jpg


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

nice 8 month old thread....


----------



## MC9.5 (Nov 11, 2004)

Call it ugly, but I Love my 9.5


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Ugly, BJ?*



BJ- said:


> hehehehe mountain cycles look horrible...u poor poor lost souls...


Dude, we've seen your picture...LOL!


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

TNC said:


> Dude, we've seen your picture...LOL!


 if he were a fish, i'd throw him back...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Don't you just hate *RERUNS*

this post is from MAY..................*EFFING MAY*


----------

